# New to m&p- looking for silicone molds in seasanol shape



## tracey11474 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm looking for silicone molds to make some m&p soaps for a few upcoming craft shows, I found some nice ones at wsp and also at planetearth  Not sure which ones are better and I can only afford to spend a so much money right now....any suggestions? Or should I just stick to plastic molds as they're cheaper?


----------



## chafalota (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't know if you have a Dollar Tree Store near you,but they have $1.00 ice trays in the form of pumpkins and skulls.  They had them at the store where I'm at.  Also at Michaels or Joann's if you use those 40% or 50% off coupons they offer and that way they come out cheaper.  I hope that helps you.


----------



## tracey11474 (Sep 20, 2010)

do you thin the cheapo ones wouldwork well? 
m&p is a new thing for me..I'm used to cp but I only make cp in loaves! Thanks so much!


----------



## chafalota (Sep 20, 2010)

I think they will work because even if they sell them at the dollar store they're ok.  Those are silicone,so I don't think you'll have any problems at all.


----------



## saylee (Sep 22, 2010)

*they work great*

they work as molds just fine, pour at a little lower of a temp than you normaly would for the cheaper molds to prevent warping. and store them flat for the same reason, otherwise ive had no problems with them at all!


----------



## AZ Soaper (Oct 5, 2010)

Also you can get silicone molds sometimes by the jello. And you can also  sometimes find them in the baking section.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 5, 2010)

Dollar Tree is my suggestion as well.

Try hobby shops  or even Walmart/Taget in the baking area. You might find shaped muffin pans in silicone.


----------



## Wick's End (Oct 5, 2010)

You can also use candy molds for for embeds if you want to do a soap bar with seasonal decor inside.

I would save my money to purchase anytime molds when buying silicone molds though unless the extra money was there for it.

I ordered a silicone mold from Chase and I am totally in love with it. 1 mold was $18.85 plus shipping and tax, so it was nearly $25.00. and I can only pour 1 at a time. He has some other molds that can be poured more at a time and less expensive though!

Chase also has some really nice and unique seasonal molds as well.

Best wishes


----------



## tracey11474 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The pumpkin and skull ice cube trays from the dollar tree worked great! 


I also ordered a Wilton cupcake silicone one from Amazon...it was only $9.99 and is part of their but 3 get the 4th free promotion. So I ordered some new Pyrex measuring cups and a mickey mouse book set for my son for christmas. Paid less than $30 for all 4 items!


----------



## Wick's End (Oct 10, 2010)

The pumpkins are so smooth and shiny. I like them.


----------

